# A Cunning Plan for the Next Generation's Military Heritage Changes (From: "Re-Royalization")



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2013)

I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.


----------



## tomydoom (21 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.



Don't forget to lobby to rename the "Canadian Army" back to "Force Mobile Command", but only after it has been allready been renamed "Active Militia", which is even more historical.


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.



And piss through nylon raincoats, for the love of god, don't forget the raincoats.


----------



## kratz (21 Aug 2013)

or wait for the moment to reintroduce more bowes & buttons to divide, separate and willingly cause separation of the mammoth CAF influence we currently could enjoy.
With internal fighting at the top of the CAF, there would be reduced cohesion at lower levels,
alllowing for shallow government support to one army, or air force issue at a time.

Where's my tin foil hat?   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Towards_the_gap (21 Aug 2013)

Mr. St-Cyr said:
			
		

> I think you should get one of these:
> 
> http://youtu.be/87ra6qKzXDA


 ;D

Ah, but you will need it first sir


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And piss through nylon raincoats, for the love of god, don't forget the raincoats.



.......and forage caps all around, but just for the summer, we'll need those furry bastards back, for winter, that only RMC guys wear now.


----------



## kratz (21 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> .......and forage caps all around, but just for the summer, we'll need those furry bastards back, for winter, that only RMC guys wear now.



The RCN wears their fur on their heads too.  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (21 Aug 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> The RCN wears their fur on their heads too.  ;D



Yes, we know all about the RCN...


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Aug 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And piss through nylon raincoats, for the love of god, don't forget the raincoats.



You mean the one that smells like dog vomit?


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Aug 2013)

I thought that was my shelter-half.


----------



## Inquisitor (21 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.



In both official languages. To gain further support campaigns should also include  as options versions for Cantonese, and First Nation languages etc.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.


I'm with you if you can bring back canned bacon for the troops.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Aug 2013)

Now with larger tins


----------



## Teflon (22 Aug 2013)

I say we go back to sewing our rank back on to our combats! - Congradulations on your promotion Sgt Soandso, now get get sewing!


----------



## Danjanou (22 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait about 15 or 20 years and start a movement to restore the glorious old days and return to heritage of officers wearing rings on their sleeves as opposed to these new fangled pips and crowns. I'm going to get Kat as the western spokesman and I'll need someone from the east so we can present it as a truly national want and need.



I'm in I should be a fully retired cantankerous old bastard by then and will need something to keep me busy aside from Walmart Greeter and causing strokes at the local Legion.  >



			
				Teflon said:
			
		

> I say we go back to sewing our rank back on to our combats! - Congradulations on your promotion Sgt Soandso, now get get sewing!



You got a congratulations. I got jacked by the CSM " Cpl you're improperly dressed now get sewing." I was actually about to start reading routine orders on the board in the Company lines  where my promotion had just been posted.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> ...I should be a fully retired cantankerous old bastard by then......


I can't even imagine such a radical change


----------



## Kirkhill (22 Aug 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine such a radical change



It is hard to perceive movement towards you when you are standing at the finishing line.....


----------



## cupper (22 Aug 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You got a congratulations. I got jacked by the CSM " Cpl you're improperly dressed now get sewing." I was actually about to start reading routine orders on the board in the Company lines  where my promotion had just been posted.



For my promotion from Pte to Cpl, I got jacked up by the CSM, and then told to report to the Camp RSM for extra duties.

Yay Me!


----------



## Teflon (26 Aug 2013)

Is that canned bacon i smell,...


----------



## kratz (26 Aug 2013)

This thread has not enjoyed it's daily balance of beards.  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Aug 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> This thread has not enjoyed it's daily balance of beards.  ;D




How's that?


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> How's that?



Some things just cannot be unseen. :facepalm:


----------



## Haggis (26 Aug 2013)

You guys are only scratching the surface of this nostalgic trend.  Let's:

- Reinstate "R" when writing the ranks of Reservists; i.e. MCpl (R) Bloggins
- Bring back the female designator "W", i.e.  Col (W) Bloggins
- Return to the half-slip on for Reservists wearing DEU 3B/C

Oh, and don't forget about these historic goodies:

- Pay everyone in cash again;
- Pay everyone once every six months;
- Bring back the combat hat;
- Insist on combat spectacles being worn while in garrison for those needing glasses.
- Punish initiative;
- Reward those who can drink like fish all night and run like deer on PT the next day, even if they skive off work at 10:00 AM to puke/recover under the guise of "personal administration".


Ahhh.... the good old days.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (26 Aug 2013)

Haggis said:
			
		

> - Pay everyone in cash again;



Via a parade where everyone lines up, alphabetically, and marches up to a desk at which sits an officer and a wad of cash, assisted by a clerk...salutes, shouts out number, rank, name and thereafter receives their pay in odd mixes of $10 bills, $20 bills, $1 bills and handfuls of nickels and dimes. People with names like Adams/Brown are already in the pub as the Williams/Young/Zinklewitzs are still receiving their pay.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Aug 2013)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Via a parade where everyone lines up, alphabetically, and marches up to a desk at which sits an officer and a wad of cash, assisted by a clerk...salutes, shouts out number, rank, name and thereafter receives their pay in odd mixes of $10 bills, $20 bills, $1 bills and handfuls of nickels and dimes. People with names like Adams/Brown are already in the pub as the Williams/Young/Zinklewitzs are still receiving their pay.



Don't forget the stop at the next table with the CQ and his canteen book.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (26 Aug 2013)

And the next table with the Canex lady offering you a GREAT deal on a new crew cab truck at only 19%apr over 84 months.


----------



## armyvern (27 Aug 2013)

I'm in Recceguy ... I'll be the girl yelling for our dickies back and our tunics without the gawd awful pockets on the chest back.  This making us dress like men even in our DEUs sucks.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Sep 2013)

Everyone is thinking far too small. The first organized military forces on Canadian soil were recorded in the 1100's, and we should use that as our starting point:

I think you mean the first organized foreign military forces on Canadian soil.


----------



## Inquisitor (3 Sep 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Everyone is thinking far too small. The first organized military forces on Canadian soil were recorded in the 1100's, and we should use that as our starting point:



Your point has some merit. 

I suggest my idea has more technical merit. 

Looking back I think future military historian will agree that a key sign of our troubles was when the brass decided that the NCM could no longer be trusted to fix a bayonet. 

Seriously, if you can't trust an NCM to fix a bayonet properly, without cutting their fingers,  or dropping it on the ground, then what's the point???? literally. 

Actually, what may have really messed up higher's minds was the idea  the idea of "Unfix" as in "Unfix Bayonets"   How on earth do you unfix something?

Some may accuse me of being off topic again. However I suggest that this is an excellent thread to reinstate the concept of what has been a key part of military heritage since the Ancient Egyptians began to march in step.  

It is most appropriate in a military as it moves back into garrison, and deals reduced budgets. 

What is this mystic cureall. Drill. 

I was going to use another funny comment, but seriously what happened to "Fix/Unfix"???


----------



## Inquisitor (3 Sep 2013)

As an add on - I may get called on this since I have no evidence. 

The weirdest picture I think I ever saw as a Colour Party from the Canadian Airbourne Regiment, would have been late 80's. 

The Colour Sergeant closet to the camera, appear to have something affixed to the tip of his bayonet. Aluminum sheath is probably the correct term"

If true, it seemed bizarre.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Sep 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> As an add on - I may get called on this since I have no evidence.
> 
> The weirdest picture I think I ever saw as a Colour Party from the Canadian Airbourne Regiment, would have been late 80's.
> 
> ...



Not at all bizarre. It's purpose is to prevent the Colours from being hooked on a bayonet.


----------



## Inquisitor (3 Sep 2013)

Thanks, Though unless they are very muted I don't think I've seen them since.


----------



## dangerboy (3 Sep 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> Your point has some merit.
> 
> Looking back I think future military historian will agree that a key sign of our troubles was when the brass decided that the NCM could no longer be trusted to fix a bayonet.
> 
> ...



Where do you get the idea that troops no longer fix/unfix bayonets?  We still do the drill movement, I have never heard anyone say it is too dangerous lets remove it from the parade format.


----------



## Container (3 Sep 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> Your point has some merit.
> 
> I suggest my idea has more technical merit.
> 
> ...



Unfix is a word. It's means to detach.

What exactly is your point?


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Sep 2013)

Indeed. Not only is it a word, it is the approved word-of-command to take the baronet off the weapon and place it in the scabbard.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2013)

And here I thought "Unfix!" was the order given by the crew commander of a LAV just out of maintenance...


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Sep 2013)

Solving the riddle of the "unfix" is all very well, but there is a disturbing thought in the post that should not pass unchallenged. That thought it that the solution to the challenge of reduced budget and peacetime inactivity is drill. I cannot think of anything that would do more to destroy all the army has achieved over the past decade than a fixation of square bashing and scabbing up uniforms, and then onto rock painting and kit and equipment layouts. If you think retention is a problem now, just wait for the demotivation of garrison soldiering to sink into the consciousness of young men and women who joined to be field soldiers.

It is widely accepted that the British army post-1918 was relieved to get back to "real soldiering." This ushered in two decades of tactical sclerosis and a general deterioration in military thought and progress. Compare that to the tiny 100,000 member army permitted Germany by the Treaty of Versailles. First, a major study was done to identify the lessons and trends of the war. Second, and at least as important, the most was made of the imposed limitations. Formal drill was reduced to a minimum while the concentration was placed on demanding field training, to develop initiative and tactical flexibility and on building a base for expansion by preparing all ranks for increased responsibility. Which army was better prepared for the coming war? 'nuff said.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (3 Sep 2013)

:goodpost:


----------



## cupper (3 Sep 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> Actually, what may have really messed up higher's minds was the idea  the idea of "Unfix" as in "Unfix Bayonets"   How on earth do you unfix something?



Any maintainer can tell you that you unfix something by reversing the procedure that you used to fix it.  :nod:

Or if you wish to be really efficient, give the fixed equipment back to the primary user, and it will be "unfixed" in very short time.  ;D


----------



## chrisf (3 Sep 2013)

In other news, the HMCS Algonquin to be repaired by ramming the HMCS Protecteur into the starboard side.


----------



## kratz (3 Sep 2013)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> In other news, the HMCS Algonquin to be repaired by ramming the HMCS Protecteur into the starboard side.



New definition of unfixed copyrighted by Sig Op, all royalties going to the Ship's benevolent fund.  ;D


----------



## Jacky Tar (4 Sep 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> How's that?



CAN NOT UNSEE


----------

